

Show HN: eBay modified with Bitcoin - odedgolan
http://www.ebay-btc.betterinternet.me/itm/LEGO-Star-Wars-Death-Star-10188-BRAND-NEW-SEALED-Ships-in-LEGO-cardboard-box-/181125722713

======
lesigh
Great way to get phished.

~~~
odedgolan
Abusive mods are removed right away from our platform so you can feel safe :)
.

~~~
timnash
How do you identify "abusive" mods, that you can say with such confidence they
are removed right away?

~~~
odedgolan
We review the code itself and not just experiment with the modified site. If
we have any doubts, we contact the developer.

~~~
timnash
So we have gone from abusive mods are removed right away, to you review code
and hope you spot an issue. Not really the same thing is it?

------
vovafeldman
So cool!

------
avikatz
Like it! Great job!!

~~~
orenbarzilai
Thx, happy you like it.

